# Coral Ridge PCA News



## tcalbrecht

Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church chooses pastor -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com


----------



## Hamalas

Interesting, one hopes that they are choosing him because of God's calling and not because of any sort of celebrity status.  Anyway, I didn't even know he was reformed! Thanks for posting Tom.


----------



## Ivan

Wow! That's interesting...is he really Reformed?


----------



## he beholds

Is he PCA? I read the article, but I didn't notice if it said.


----------



## Quickened

Ivan said:


> Wow! That's interesting...is he really Reformed?



Thats exactly what i was wondering as i read the article. They really didnt offer any insight into him


----------



## bookslover

He'll be 37 in July (born in 1972). I think he went to RTS in Orlando.


----------



## Grace Alone

Wow, that is a surprise because I thought he was in a more contemporary church while Coral Ridge was very traditional under Kennedy. I may be wrong, but I was thinking that hsi current church was EPC??? I'll have to try and look that up. I didn't think he was PCA. It'll be very interesting to see if the two churches can handle that merger. And I have to wonder if it is really wise to do a merger when CR was already very large anyway.

-----Added 1/19/2009 at 09:44:14 EST-----

Yes, I was correct. He is currently in an EPC church. So that will be a very interesting merger indeed.

http://www.newcitypres.com/index.php?str_string=Home~none~none


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Is a merger with another church, let alone a non-PCA church, even allowed in the BCO? I'm not asking from a critical perspective, it's just something I've never heard of. That's a very interesting decision...I look forward to seeing how this plays out.


----------



## Hamalas

Here is the official New City Church Statement: 


> Formal Statement from New City's board of elders to Coral Ridge's invitation to Senior Pastor
> Tullian Tchividjian:
> As was announced January 18, 2009, at both New City Church and Coral Ridge Presbyterian
> Church, Coral Ridge has issued a call to our senior pastor Tullian Tchividjian to become senior
> pastor at Coral Ridge. But because of Pastor Tullian's unwavering commitment to remain as
> Pastor here at New City, both churches have agreed to consider a merger. In response to Coral
> Ridge Presbyterian Church's call of Tullian, the elder board of New City Church at a called
> meeting on January 13, 2009, carried a motion to begin the process of evaluating the possibility
> of making the two church's one. The elder board of New City Church unanimously agrees that
> the intricacies of putting this merger together are going to require a time of due diligence where
> representatives from both sides will sit down and work out the terms of a merger for approval
> by both sessions. Legal matters, financial matters, ministerial matters, structural matters, and
> philosophical matters, will be among the list of things needing to be discussed and hammered
> out. Only if agreeable terms on all of these fronts can be reached and those terms approved by
> both church sessions would Tullian formally accept the call and the two become one.


----------



## he beholds

I wonder why they didn't seek a PCA pastor? 
I know there are plenty.

I don't know what the main differences b/t the PCA and EPC, but I'm pretty sure that the EPC allows women elders. However, in the list of Deacons and Elders for this church, there only seem to be men named. And then reading this from the EPC's website, it seems that maybe they don't have a denominational stance, but some churches in the denomination may choose to have women office holders? 
So if this church (Tullian's) doesn't allow women office holders is it very similar to a PCA church? Are there other differences?

From the EPC website:


> When the EPC started in 1981 we determined that on the basic essentials of the Christian faith, we would not disagree, but on anything that was not essential, such as the issue of ordaining women as officers or practicing charismatic gifts, we would give each other liberty. Above all, we committed ourselves to loving each other and not engaging in quarrels and strife. The result is that when we get together in our regional and national meetings, we spend most of our time in worship and fellowship and almost none in arguing with each other.


----------



## Hamalas




----------



## raekwon

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Is a merger with another church, let alone a non-PCA church, even allowed in the BCO? I'm not asking from a critical perspective, it's just something I've never heard of. That's a very interesting decision...I look forward to seeing how this plays out.



I'm fairly certain that what would end up happening is that New City's session (or congregation) would vote to remove from the EPC, and then Coral Ridge's session would subsequently vote to receive New City into itself.

I dunno, though. But Tchividjian's a good choice for Coral Ridge, I think.


----------



## Grace Alone

It's not uncommon to look outside the denomination at candidates who went to a reformed seminary and/or who preach in other reformed denominations. 

And to Mason's question, my assumption is that one of the churches would have to leave their denomination in order to join the other. It would seem like the New City Church would be the one to have to leave since they are smaller. It would be amazing if they changed Coral Ridge to New City and EPC!!!!


----------



## Hamalas

> But Tchividjian's a good choice for Coral Ridge, I think.



Do you know much about him? I'm not all that familiar and google isn't giving me near as much info as I would like!


----------



## turmeric

Who is this guy? Never heard of him.


----------



## Zenas

I have no idea what's going on. What's the big deal and who's the guy with the strange name?


----------



## DMcFadden

Pedigree . . . Billy Graham's grandson (full name: William Graham Tullian Tchividjian). The Tullian is after Tertullian.

Here comes some old talk from an old former pastor . . . From a human relations standpoint, anytime there is a 20 year gap or more between the age of the former pastor and the new pastor, the church is in for a bumpy ride. That does not mean that it is not of God or that he is not called to the church. But, human nature being what it is, more than a 20 year gap and you are in for some interesting times. I say this as one who followed two older pastors in my ministries.

We all tend to affiliate with (i.e., socialize, make friends with) people around our own age. When a much younger pastor comes onto the scene (even without a merger) the power brokers who were "buds" with the former pastor are likely to feel frozen out of the inner circle by the new kid on the block. Unless they are VERY mature in their faith, this will give way to fault finding and criticism driven by emotions that they may not even fully realize or acknowledge. You would be surprised how many things a pastor can be found doing "wrong" when people are strongly motivated to find fault. Add to this the very different corporate cultures of the two congregations and wowie zowie. This is a likely to be a VERY exciting Disneyland ride.

Pray for both congregations as they continue to seek God's will. There is a very fine line between energizing synergy and enervating sin-ergy. The new life to an older congregation could be a tonic. However, that does not mean that it will be easy.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Ladies & Gentlemen,

Please watch the gossip. There is nothing in the article that gives any reason to think ill of the prospective Pastor. Show some restraint and respect.


----------



## shackleton

He sounds very hip. I wonder how that will change things there?


----------



## christiana

The last sentence of the article is telling:


> For anyone who thinks Coral Ridge can't change, this demonstrates that that is just not true," he said.



Hoping all changes are orthodox and scriptural!


----------



## Hamalas

So he apparently attended RTS in Orlando and studied Systematic Theology under Doug Kelly. (All good!) Here is a recommended reading list he put on his blog, this may help us to better understand where he's coming from! On Earth as it is in Heaven Blog Archive A Small List of Good Books

-----Added 1/20/2009 at 08:54:08 EST-----

As an addendum: It would also be worthwhile to check out New City Churches website (New City Church)


----------



## LawrenceU

Speaking from experience having been a younger pastor going into the older church, Dennis' observations are spot on. We should be praying for this situation, especially in light of the highly visible nature Coral Ridge.

As an aside, Tchividjian, did a great job on the video about the ESV Study Bible!


----------



## Mushroom

Glad to see that all of our qualified Teaching Elders have found calls in the PCA to the extent that CR had to look outside the denom to find someone qualified.

I am, however, no fan of the EPC, having endured the sorrows of a former EPC Pastor being called to my old PCA Church. A creeping liberalism soon ensued that fractured the congregation. He is a pretty hip guy as well.

But then again, I didn't hear too much reformed doctrine come out of CR under Kennedy anyway.

Maybe it'd be better if CR joined the EPC instead of the other way around.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell

Brad said:


> Glad to see that all of our qualified Teaching Elders have found calls in the PCA to the extent that CR had to look outside the denom to find someone qualified.
> 
> I am, however, no fan of the EPC, having endured the sorrows of a former EPC Pastor being called to my old PCA Church. A creeping liberalism soon ensued that fractured the congregation. He is a pretty hip guy as well.



I was serving on the ministerial committee of the Presbytery of the Southeast of the EPC when Tullian was examined for a call as an assistant pastor at Cedar Springs in Knoxville. Our committee was composed of some of the more conservative and Reformed members of one of the more conservative presbyteries of the EPC. We were impressed with how Reformed he was. It was interesting to hear his take on his grandfather’s understanding of the gospel, which I’ll keep to myself.

To my knowledge, I’m the first and only EPC minister to transfer to the OPC. I wonder how much creeping liberalism I’ve brought to the congregation I serve and the OP denomination? 

The EPC is rather broad on worship issues and ministry style. Therefore, I can’t say anything about where Tullian may be on such matters, or where he will take CR. EPC congregations are not required to consider women as officers and the majority of them do not have women as elders. I doubt New Cities EPC is any broader than a good number of PCA congregations, which I would also find disturbing.


----------



## he beholds

Glenn Ferrell said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that all of our qualified Teaching Elders have found calls in the PCA to the extent that CR had to look outside the denom to find someone qualified.
> 
> I am, however, no fan of the EPC, having endured the sorrows of a former EPC Pastor being called to my old PCA Church. A creeping liberalism soon ensued that fractured the congregation. He is a pretty hip guy as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was serving on the ministerial committee of the Presbytery of the Southeast of the EPC when Tullian was examined for a call as an assistant pastor at Cedar Springs in Knoxville. Our committee was composed of some of the more conservative and Reformed members of one of the more conservative presbyteries of the EPC. We were impressed with how Reformed he was. It was interesting to hear his take on his grandfather’s understanding of the gospel, which I’ll keep to myself.
> 
> To my knowledge, I’m the first and only EPC minister to transfer to the OPC. I wonder how much creeping liberalism I’ve brought to the congregation I serve and the OP denomination?
> 
> The EPC is rather broad on worship issues and ministry style. Therefore, I can’t say anything about where Tullian may be on such matters, or where he will take CR. EPC congregations are not required to consider women as officers and the majority of them do not have women as elders. I doubt New Cities EPC is any broader than a good number of PCA congregations, which I would also find disturbing.
Click to expand...


If we're still talking about ordaining women as elders, the PCA doesn't have a church that does this, as far as I know. Now, we do have some churches who, wrongfully in my opinion, skirt around the Deacon issue
Also, the RPCNA, who most would consider Reformed enough, *does* have churches that ordain women deaconesses, and its _synod_ actually once (in the 1930's) voted to ordain women elders (but this never had enough votes of sessions to pass). I personally do not think women should be deaconesses or elders, and I am not really picking on the RPCNA; I get annoyed when the PCA is offered up as RP-lite, especially when the critique is the issue of women deacons, which, as a whole, is not an approved practice, compared with other Reformed denominations (who happen to be EP--is that the test?).


----------



## Glenn Ferrell

he beholds said:


> Glenn Ferrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I doubt New Cities EPC is any broader than a good number of PCA congregations, which I would also find disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we're still talking about ordaining women as elders, the PCA doesn't have a church that does this, as far as I know. Now, we do have some churches who, wrongfully in my opinion, skirt around the Deacon issue
> Also, the RPCNA, who most would consider Reformed enough, *does* have churches that ordain women deaconesses, and its _synod_ actually once (in the 1930's) voted to ordain women elders (but this never had enough votes of sessions to pass). I personally do not think women should be deaconesses or elders, and I am not really picking on the RPCNA; I get annoyed when the PCA is offered up as RP-lite, especially when the critique is the issue of women deacons, which, as a whole, is not an approved practice, compared with other Reformed denominations (who happen to be EP--is that the test?).
Click to expand...


Allowing congregations the option of women elders was a serious mistake on the part of the EPC; but we must see them as a transitional denomination, allowing escaping congregations, and sometimes ministers, a place to reconsider certain matters after fighting some difficult battles, often for years. I pray they will grow in their understanding of the Reformed confessions, as I did during my sojourn among them.

When I speak of broadness among EPC, PCA, and even OP congregations, I’m referring to a tendency to ignore what the confession says about Regulative Principle worship and an embracing of egalitarianism. While I’m sorry the RPCNA has presumed to ordain women as deacons, they seem to understand the office not as “assistant elder” or “elder in training,” but as an office of “service” rather than “authority.” I’m glad the last PCA GA declined to consider this direction.

More disturbing are congregations maneuvering toward egalitarianism by allowing women to assume the authority of leading in public worship– e.g. reading scripture, praying, serving communion, exhorting. Also observed is a frequent ignorance of the Regulative Principle even among PCA ministers, and violation of the confessional standards by display of images of Christ in the place of public worship. I visited a PCA worship service two months ago where the latter was evident.


----------



## tcalbrecht

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Is a merger with another church, let alone a non-PCA church, even allowed in the BCO? I'm not asking from a critical perspective, it's just something I've never heard of. That's a very interesting decision...I look forward to seeing how this plays out.



Our former congregation is PCA and merged with an ARP congregation. Actually, it was more like a J&R - non-negotiated.


----------



## yeutter

DMcFadden said:


> Here comes some old talk from an old former pastor . . . From a human relations standpoint, anytime there is a 20 year gap or more between the age of the former pastor and the new pastor, the church is in for a bumpy ride. That does not mean that it is not of God or that he is not called to the church. But, human nature being what it is, more than a 20 year gap and you are in for some interesting times. I say this as one who followed two older pastors in my ministries.


I know that the age gap has often been a problem in Baptist and Presbyterian Churches. 'Tall Stepple' Presbyterian Churches often want experienced men with a little grey hair, and a Scottish accent.
Lutheran Churches frequently have old pastors who are succeeded by men 40 or more years their junior. I wonder what is culturally or institutionally different that Lutherans are able to bridge the age gap easier then Presbyterians and Baptists?


----------



## bookslover

I hope he plans to be a lot less political than Kennedy was...


----------



## BG

I hope he plans to be a lot more political than Kennedy was...


----------



## Greg

My wife and I attended New City for a short time while we were looking for a church home shortly before we moved further north. They were just starting a study through Ephesians and he was very solid on the Doctrines of Grace. I remember him having a fondness for Herman Bavinck as he quoted him fairly often.


----------



## BJClark

DMcFadden;




> Here comes some old talk from an old former pastor . . . From a human relations standpoint, anytime there is a 20 year gap or more between the age of the former pastor and the new pastor, the church is in for a bumpy ride. That does not mean that it is not of God or that he is not called to the church. But, human nature being what it is, more than a 20 year gap and you are in for some interesting times. I say this as one who followed two older pastors in my ministries.
> 
> We all tend to affiliate with (i.e., socialize, make friends with) people around our own age. When a much younger pastor comes onto the scene (even without a merger) the power brokers who were "buds" with the former pastor are likely to feel frozen out of the inner circle by the new kid on the block. Unless they are VERY mature in their faith, this will give way to fault finding and criticism driven by emotions that they may not even fully realize or acknowledge. You would be surprised how many things a pastor can be found doing "wrong" when people are strongly motivated to find fault. Add to this the very different corporate cultures of the two congregations and wowie zowie. This is a likely to be a VERY exciting Disneyland ride.
> 
> Pray for both congregations as they continue to seek God's will. There is a very fine line between energizing synergy and enervating sin-ergy. The new life to an older congregation could be a tonic. However, that does not mean that it will be easy.



I'm not a pastor, but as a congregant, I can attest to the truth in this..and it's not necessarily that he is 'young' but sometimes, it's just he's NOT the former pastor..and people can be deeply hurt by things like this, even though it's not intentional.


----------



## raekwon

WDG said:


> I hope he plans to be a lot more political than Kennedy was...



Is this a joke?


----------



## CharlieJ

yeutter said:


> I know that the age gap has often been a problem in Baptist and Presbyterian Churches. 'Tall Stepple' Presbyterian Churches often want experienced men with a little grey hair, and a Scottish accent.
> Lutheran Churches frequently have old pastors who are succeeded by men 40 or more years their junior. I wonder what is culturally or institutionally different that Lutherans are able to bridge the age gap easier then Presbyterians and Baptists?



Who says that they do? I mean, how many Bible-believing Lutherans are left in America? Not nearly as many as I would wish.


----------



## Mushroom

raekwon said:


> WDG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he plans to be a lot more political than Kennedy was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a joke?
Click to expand...

Hope so. Kennedy's love for a pagan nation of men seemed to be a stumbling block to him.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

As one with many dear friends in the EPC and some in the PCA, I hope and pray that this might just be a sign to a further level of mutual respect and cooperation between the two communions. We all know how much Reformed Christians need to come together in this time of crisis for the North American church!

I will pray that the EPC and PCA might _both_ profit from this impending church merger, to the glory of God.


----------



## tcalbrecht

Brad said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope so. Kennedy's love for a pagan nation of men seemed to be a stumbling block to him.
Click to expand...


You mean he had a love for the lost? How odd for a pastor.


Disclaimer: former member of CRPC (1979-1980)


----------



## VictorBravo

Moderation. I want to head off a thread derail. Political discussion doesn't belong here, and the proper forums for such discussion are closed until after this week.


----------



## Mushroom

> You mean he had a love for the lost? How odd for a pastor.


While I'm sure Kennedy was very concerned for the lost, what I was refering to was what appeared to be a overly high regard for the institution. I believe that can be a distraction, and my hope is that Tchividjian would not suffer from the same weakness. CR would be a far more effective light unto the world if it were led away from that trend, _in my view_, which you can take with the proverbial grain of salt.


----------



## raekwon

FYI, Coral Ridge's congregation today voted to accept the Pulpit Nomination Committee's recommendation of Tchividjian as their new pastor.

Between Two Worlds: Tullian Tchividjian Elected as Senior Pastor of Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

Any update as to which denom they will go into? I've seen several blogposts and nothing about this. They've decided to "get married" before solving a few questions.

So far as i know, the new pastor would be a good PCA fit, but how attached is he to the EPC? I'd also worry about CRPC joining a denom that has far too much proto-liberal, charismatic, neo-evangelical, and arminian influence. I hope my fears are unfounded.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger

this is great news. Tullian can preach. Listen to some of his sermons online.


----------



## Scott1

Coral Ridge Presbyterian and New City Church congregations have confirmed Teaching Elder
Tullian Tchividjian and approved details of a merger of both congregations into the PCA.

http://www.crpc.org/index.php/show_news/senior_minister_elected_as_senior_minister/

In PCA polity, I believe the Teaching Elder still needs to be examined by his presbtery.

While it is not clear to me what happened with the seminary connected with the church, but it is clear it was not handled well, especially for presbyterians, this merger has potential for a lot of good in the Kingdom of God.

Let me be the first here to welcome the Pastor here, and wish him God's very best in leading a vital, biblical, reformed church for the Honor and Glory of God!


----------



## Scott1

Having listened to an extended sermon by this man (for the first time), I am edified by the preaching gift, particularly exhortation, God has given this man.

Granted, this is not a complete representation of doctrine, but it seems like Christ-like humility, and passion for the things of God. 

I am very grateful already for him and his congregation.


----------



## Marno

*"For anyone who thinks Coral Ridge can't change, this demonstrates that that is just not true," he said.*

Will it be ...

Change we can believe in?


----------

